# Open baffle speakers on a budget



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum and this section. I have acquired the DIY speaker bug! I could not resist the temptation to make my own pair of speakers.

These were my criteria;

1. Under $800 a pair
2. Suitable for all types of listening
3. Simple to use and build
4. Contemporary looks with WAF.

I am attempting to post some photos. I have made a number of pairs for my own stereo room and home theatre rooms.

The materials came from IKEA and the local hardware shop.

Regards Harry Potter


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very cool, like the looks:T


----------

